# [SOLVED] mplayer - problem z kompilacja

## radek-s

Witam

kompilacja mplayer'a konczy sie na linijce:

```

Checking for freetype >= 2.0.9 ...

```

na tym sie zatrzymuje - (nie przerywa).

Czy ktos z Was spotkał się z czyms takim?Last edited by radek-s on Thu Oct 01, 2009 6:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

nastepnym razem napisz jaka wersje mplayera kompilujesz... ale zakladam ze o to chodzi:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286866

w komentarzach nizej jest kilka obejsc tego problemu

----------

## dziadu

Mam to samo. Rozwiązanie jest proste, choć to trochę work around, podam rozwiązania dla portage i paludisa (wszędzie zakładam że numer wersji mplayera to xxxx):

Portage

```
cd /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer

ebuild mplayer-xxx.ebuild configure

```

Kiedy dojdzie do feralnego miejsca wciskamy Ctrl+C, przewijamy ekran aż znajdziemy wpis:

```
CFLAGS="" ./configure --prefix=/usr ...
```

Kopiujemy wszystko od początku do końca dla skryptu configure zwracając uwagę ze jest to rozdzielone na kilka linijek i musimy na raty kopiować. Następnie wykonujemy:

```
touch /var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer/.configured

cd /var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer/work/mplayer-xxxx/
```

Teraz wklejamy to co żeśmy wcześniej z configure skopiowali i wykonujemy. O dziwo teraz pójdzie to bez problemu i skrypt wykona się do końca. Następnie:

```
cd /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer

ebuild mplayer-xxx.ebuild install qmerge
```

Jeśli wszystko skompilowało się poprawnie i zainstalowało, usuwamy pozostałości:

```
rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/media-video
```

Paludis

```
paludis mplayer -i1
```

Przerywamy Ctrl+C w feralnym miejscu, i znowu kopiujemy ./configure z opcjami. Na końcu tego co paludis wypluł znajduje się polecenie do wznawiania instalacji, wygląda ono mniej więcej tak:

```
paludis --log-level qa --preserve-world --install --serialised 0.37 'package;=media-video/mplayer-xxxx:0::gentoo;installed;has_all_deps;T'
```

Zapamiętujemy je również a następnie:

```
cd /var/tmp/paludis/media-video-mplayer-xxxx/work/mplayer-xxx/
```

Uruchamiamy tu nasze skopiowane configure i czekamy aż się skończy. Po tym wracamy do poprzedniego katalogu, np.

```
cd ~
```

Teraz wklejamy nasze polecenie do wznowienia instalacji z tym, że na końcu dopisujemy:

```
paludis --log-level qa --preserve-world --install --serialised 0.37 'package;=media-video/mplayer-9999:0::gentoo;installed;has_all_deps;T' --skip-until-phase compile
```

Po tym wszystkim mplayer powinien się poprawnie zainstalować.

Mam nadzieję, że nie walnąłem nigdzie literówki bo pisałem raczej z pamięci. Jakby co to przed zadaniem głupiego pytania proszę o chwilę refleksji nad problemem. A potem można raportować błąd  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Conajmniej przesadzony workaround, polecal bym sprawdzic inna wersje mplayera i zglosic bug na bugzille.

----------

## dziadu

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Conajmniej przesadzony workaround, polecal bym sprawdzic inna wersje mplayera i zglosic bug na bugzille.

 

Sprawdzałem z różnymi wersjami mplayera i wszędzie to samo. Na bugzilli już zgłoszone ale rozwiązania nie widziałem. Poza tym potraktuj ten workaround jako niosący walory edukacyjne - może ktoś to przeczyta i nauczy się jak czasem pokombinować w systemie aby coś zainstalować. Jak tak często naprawiam bugi*, dzięki temu mogę zainstalować wiele aplikacji które często się nie dają.

*) Kiedyś zgłaszałem te bugi wraz z patchami na b.g.o, teraz już mi się nie chce. Jeśli tygodnie od zgłoszenia błędu muszę prosić się devów aby nanieśli poprawki bo błąd ciągle występuje... już mi się nie che, robię dla siebie. Jak ktoś spyta to pomogę ale więcej mi się nie chce palcem kiwnąć. Sorki, musiałem się wyżalić na tych nierob... devów.

----------

## radek-s

Pomogła kompilacja z USE="-openal"

Dziadu:

przy kompilacji w ogole nie wystepuje u mnie linia CFLAGS="" ./configure --prefix=/usr ...

Bład przy kompilacji jest spowodowany aktualizacja jakiejs biblioteki, z ktora pewnie mplayer do konca nie wspolpracuje.

Dziekuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam!

----------

## dziadu

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Pomogła kompilacja z USE="-openal"

 

Ja bym tego dobrym rozwiązaniem też nie nazwał, bo co jeśli ja bym chciał jednak openal?

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> przy kompilacji w ogole nie wystepuje u mnie linia CFLAGS="" ./configure --prefix=/usr ...

 

U mnie się wyświetla, jesteś pewien że nie widać u Ciebie? U mnie kiedyś też nie wyświetlało ale teraz wyświetla.

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Bład przy kompilacji jest spowodowany aktualizacja jakiejs biblioteki, z ktora pewnie mplayer do konca nie wspolpracuje.

 

To Ci to powiedział czy sam do tego doszedłeś? Jak jakaś biblioteka od której może zależeć mplayer wpływa na to, żę ./configure wykonuje się uruchomiony bezpośrednio z powłoki, a nie przez mechanizmy portage/paludisa? Nie wież we wszystkie głupoty które przeczytasz. Co najwyżej *coś* źle wpłynęło na środowisko w którym uruchamiana jest kompilacja.

----------

## radek-s

Dziadu:

mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2 bez problemu sie skompilował. Potem zrobiłem update całego systemu i po revdep-rebuild okazało się, że mplayera trzeba przebudować.

jaki z tego wniosek? moim zdaniem taki, że aktualizacja jakiegos pakietu przyczyniła się do tego, że ponownie ta sama wersja ma kłopot z kompilacją...

zdaje sobie sprawę że USE="-openal" nie jest zbyt dobrym rozwiązaniem, ale lepsze to niż uszkodzone blblioteki mplayera i niedziałający w ogole program...1

----------

